# Gel Stain on Treads



## irizavrima (9 mo ago)

I applied some gel stain to my treads (raw pine) after several iterations of sanding starting at 60 going to 220. My goal was to poly them after staining. It was not drying very well after 8 hours so I went to it with a rag dipped in mineral spirits until the surface was dry. There are still tacky spots between the stringers and the edge of the boards and it appears somewhat blotchy. This just looks blotchy at best...

















The wood was blotchy to start in areas where I had to scrape off wood glue.

Will doing a second coat give this a more uniform look much like a second coat of paint? I appreciate any advice!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

